# New Yak Design



## Fishmatics

Greetings All fellow yakkers

I'm in the process of having a yak designed specifically for local conditions and would appreciate your valued and experienced input into the initial design. This is a unique opportunity as the yak is being designed from the "bottom up" and will not be a compromise or modification of any existing product.

My main objective is to have a design that is not a compromise between speed/stability/fish-ability but rather getting a balance between the three.

The craft should be strong and stable enough for Off-shore, creek, lake and dam fishing with out loosing any speed.

This is what has been discussed so far:

Stability.The boat is a little over 680mm wide with a sea-kayak shape and not too much rocker 
Speed. Just short of 5m long.(The hull has smooth lines and no deviations(gull wings etc)
Provision to adjust and move the rudder peddles.
Under hull rudder with a rudder guard skeg.
Long internal fish hatch with rod chute to take rods up to 2.5 m.
Large fish hatch aperture
Dry hatch behind paddler with 6" inspection cover.
Cut out for a milk or esky behind dry well. 
Target weight 26kg
2x rear rod holders with eyes for lanyards + 3rd baiting holder in front of paddler.
Provision for anchor and or drogue operation.
Resin Infusion construction - i.e. Fibreglass

Thanks and regards
Andrew


----------



## Shoey

Looks like you've got most of it covered. Maybe a couple of recessed tie down points to attach more gadgets, will show you what the swing has tomorrow.


----------



## hairymick

G'day Fishmatics,

I think you may have read my mind  congratulations on finding someone to build it for you. Sounds similar to my Kadaitchi. only mine will be a little smaller, 4.5m X 650mm. I reckon you have all the bases covered. - perhaps provision for thigh straps 7 a tackle box.

Is this bloke going to make more of these - or is it a one off? could be a very good comercial opportunity. 8)

Please keep us posted mate. I will be very interested in this one.


----------



## Mad Dog

G'day fishmatics

What about a deck line all round and recessed handles on the side?........ also sometimes I wonder about the feasibility of built in retractable wheels (dont laugh!!!!) or at least a way of threading some kind of removable axle through the hull for attachment of big sand wheels (ok, now you can all laugh!!) Sorry guys, just waffling..........but then again..........


----------



## Big O

Fishmatics,

Have a look at this site. http://www.guillemot-kayaks.com/guillemot/node/48/pics

This yak can do everything you want, with two notable exceptions.

1. It is plywood construction, not fibrelass. This is a benefit, is not a problem, as plywood/epoxy will be lighter than fibreglass. In this case, 20 Kg.

2. It has gullwings for stability, but is quite quick (see the design info) and can do everything you want, including handle surf.

The yak is designed by (arguably) the worlds leading kayak/canoe designer. A prototype has been built (see picture), but plans are still a month or two away from publication. It is likely that the boat will only be available in kit form from the USA.

I have decided to go this way. Take a careful look at the website. I will be surprised if you are not impressed.

Big O


----------



## hairymick

Hi Big O,

Thanks for the link. - interesting boat and very good specs. 

Mate, what is the benifiet of the gull wing design over a more traditional Greenland style hull?


----------



## fishbrain

Hi andrew. 
Maybe look at carbon fibre or epoxy resins to keep it lite and strong depending on cost . Keep the same rocker but with more nose lift and more V through the nose and taper tail in for less resistants & better tracking. Live bait tank with airator , internal rod holders,built in battery holder for sounder ,airator, etc .IPOD , DVD player and Stubbie holder are a must should be a complete rig . see ya soon Brad


----------



## Scott

Hi guys, my 2 cents worth.

My wish list is as follows;

5-5.5metres
Glass or Kevlar
Huge rear tankwell
Some easily accessible under deck storage. I personally place more emphasis on usable above deck storage area rather than heaps of hard to access water tight storage compartments.
Flat areas for mounting flush mount rod holders and electronics
No deck rigging or deck lines around the hull (my personal hate)
Rudder
Two tone hull, a light blue, green or granite hull below the surface or the water and a day glo high vis colour above the water.
I do not need thigh or hip braces ect as unlike a tourer or White water SIK, a fisho doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t wear a SOT like you do a SIK, you sit on a SOT and do not need the braces ect to facilitate turning, Eskimo rolling ect.
I like a bit of rocker to facilitate turning but no too much to enable good tracking. 
A soft chine or multi chined hull rather than a hard chine for good secondary stability and with less emphasis on primary stability. Ideally I would like a hybrid hull design offering a flared V bow, which then transitions to a multi chined hull with continuous change from one to another such as on my P15 hull.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## DogFish

Well Fishmatics... you're certainly taking the bull by the horns! 

That sounds like quite a serious undertaking for a (I assume) one-off kayak. Building a plug and then the mold is an expensive proposition, especially for a new and unproven design. If it is a one-off, have you considered doing it as a S&G plywood or cedar strip construction? Would be just as light, give you more options for on-the-fly modifications, and is also as strong or stronger than a kevlar/carbon reinforced E-glass layup.

The internal fish hold is an idea I'm also pursuing with my Kaskazi Pelican, but I intend to use an insulated water tight bag arrangement to minimise added weight, and have it removable for easy cleaning and to allow for inner hull access when required.

Here's some links I've bookmarked that you may find of interest:
http://www.warrenlightcraft.com/
http://eteamz.active.com/paddleshop/news/index.cfm?cat=204584
http://www.mirageseakayaks.com.au/features.html
http://www.howesurfskis.com/html/extasea.html
http://www.gkf.info/paddling/Utrustning/KajakBygge/KajakClapotis/KajakClapotis00.htm
http://www.thag-o-mizer.net/index.html

All the best there with your project and I'm looking forward to seeing what you develop. 8)

DogFish


----------



## Big O

Mick,

The sponsons provide greater stability whilst still allowing an efficient design.

In the case of the SOT I am looking at, the flat sponson undersides angled down from the top of the bow also provide lift when punching through surf or when catching following swells.

Regards,

Big O


----------



## DogFish

Mick,

The problem with a standard greenland type sit-in hull is that they are designed for a low COG. To use the same design as a SOT you would have to be sitting very low - typically below the waterline, to maintain the required design stabilty.

To get your butt above the waterline and allow the use of scupper drains or venturis requires that the hull be made wider, and sponsoons or gull wings are one way of acheiving this. The wings on the Little Wing kayak are a more elegant solution to providing width for stability only when required without generally compromising hull efficiency.

DogFish


----------



## Scott

Guys, you will be pleased to know that Dave from Howe surf skis has recently joined the forum. As you may or may not know, they build the extrasea which looks as though with some modifications could be one of the hotest fishing yaks around. I feel he is becoming aware of the potential for a top shelf fishing yak that would rival the Dorados ect.

Hopefully he will realise the market that exists for such a boat and start to produce one for us.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Big O

Scott.

Looking at the Howe Extasea, and what he might do with a customised fishing kayak, all I can say is that Howe is going down the same path as the Guillemot SOT, and both for good reasons.

I can see trade-offs in both designs. For example, quoted beam and draft; and design compromises imposed by the method of construction.

Both of these guys are on the right path towards more efficient and usable fishing yaks (for a wide variety of conditions).

All in my very humble opinion.

Regards,

Big O


----------



## Fishmatics

Thanks for all the input.

As my intentions are commercial and I do not want to compromise the integrity of the forum, I will post my responses under the commercial section of the forum.

Thanks again for the positive input.

Regards
Andrew


----------



## Salty Dog

Hi Fishmatics. One fibreglass kayak that has had alot of the guys drooling, (me included) is the Kaskazi Dorado.

If your kayak ends up anything like those, you might be onto a winner.


----------



## Fishmatics

Hi All

I have kindly been given the green light to reply to queries and questions under the main section.

To answer the main question - yes, this will be a commercial venture.

The plug is having it's final touches and tweaks today in response to the input received from the forum - unfortunately no wheels or stubby holder.

I will be posting pictures of the final plug as soon as they are available. I am hoping to have the first shipment here in October (20 - 24 Yaks per shipment). Pricing is still to be finalised with a launch special that will be for forum members only.

Thanks again for the input and regards
Andrew


----------



## DogFish

Excellent!
Looking forward to the pictures and more details.

DogFish


----------



## Fishmatics

Herewith photo's of the plug.


----------



## Fishmatics

More Photo's of the plug


----------



## Fishmatics

Side View


----------



## Fishmatics

First water test.


----------



## hairymick

Oh Wow!!

Mate I really, really like the looks of this one. Could this possibly be Australias first "Superyak"? I think so.

Bloody outstanding. YOU ARE THE MAN


----------



## BJT

Looks Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How long did it take for them to make it? I like the idea of designing your own kayak!!!! Just one thing tho, it's looks like there is so much wasted space at the front of the kayak, are you planning on putting anything there?? Maybe one of billybob's fish holders for the huge fish??


----------



## Blaen

Awesome work Fish that is a great looking Yak 8)


----------



## Shoey

Very Nice Andrew. Can I choose my colour scheme now? Whats the chance of making the rear storage hatch a bit larger?


----------



## Fishmatics

Thanks for the awesome feedback.

Hi BJT

The photo's you are seeing is only the plug, which is made out of surfboard foam. There will be a hatch cover positioned between your legs. This will allow you to store your rods, bait, lures etc etc etc. Maximum Rod Length will be 2.5 m - big enough for the BIGGEST fish. The plug has taken about a month to shape, the next step is to make the mould. Once the mould is made we will make a couple of prototypes and put them through their paces - big surf, flat water, wind etc and see if what we have designed really works.

Hi Shoey
The rear recess has been designed to accommodate the standard milk crate 36cm * 36cm. There will be lanyard clips to strap the crate down with a bungy.

Regards


----------



## spottymac

Nice work Andrew looking forward to seeing the finished yak


----------



## Shoey

Actually I meant the area in between the cockpit and the crate well. I assume this is a dry storage similar to yours? I just thought a larger openning for this hatch might be more convenient.


----------



## Fishmatics

Spelling corrected


----------



## Fishmatics

Hi Shoey

The dry hatch has been reduce to 6 inches only to store cars keys, camera, gps etc. If the hatch is to big then the distance to your crate will be a problem. The hatch area between your legs should be plenty big enough to store what ever you want, including a live bait bucket.

Are you fishing anywhere this week-end. 
Stu what you up to?

Regards
Andrew


----------



## water_baby

forgive my ignorance :roll: but will the tankwell be any deeper than that in the final, or just an indent to provide some support for the crate?

also, i assume the hatch between the legs will be similar to the HUGE cobra rectangle hatch. or there-about?

also, i guess a rudder is standard on a yak that long. any thoughts about the type yet?

looks like you have taken the best bits of the swing (little hatch and then tankwell) and cobra (hatch between the legs) and put these ideas onto a better, longer hull.

cant wait to hear about the finished product  and price :lol: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Fishmatics

Hi Aaron

The recess will be as you see it, enough to support a crate.

Yes the hatch between your legs will be rectangular shaped, allowing access to a huge storage area that goes all the way to front of the yak. We are trying to design the hatch cover in such a way that a fish finder can easily be accommodated and not appear as an after thought.

Rudder is standard - same as any ocean racing yak/ski - will be integrated into the yak and will not have any external cables to snare that catch of a life time. The rudder will how ever be protected by a skeg that is part of the yak

Price??? As yet still to be finalised, as the oil prices escalates, resin prices go up - I will how ever have a special launch price for forum members only.

To make the venture feasible I need to order a whole container load every time. This way, a radically reduce my shipping costs. This brings with it the inherent problem of limited color choices and optional extras. As the first shipment should be here in October, I can customised orders up until beginning September.

Regards
Andrew


----------



## Shoey

Im heading out in a mates boat tomorrow, I should be right for a yakfish later in the week or next weekend.


----------



## Salty Dog

G'day Fishmatics, it's looking pretty good mate. You've obviously been working at it.

Just curious as to drainage & whether you'll have foot pegs or moulded in footrests.

Will there be rudder options as well?


----------



## Fishmatics

Hi Adam

Rudder will be standard. All cables will be internal so as not to snare any fishing line.

Footrests will be molded with adjustable foot peddles. The foot peddles will be extremely robust.

The rear recess will have a drainage sump.

Regards Andrew


----------



## PeterJ

you have done a great job so far but don't lock yourself in to the size of the rear well. I for one don't fish all the time and use mine to hold other things below a bungee cord. 
Plus a yak that size can be dived from as well and to have the well shallow and square prevents tanks from going in the rear.

The only worry i have with the contoured rear wells is that they don't have a square bottom to allow the crate to sit in properly, like the espri. But the well is pretty good on them .

Also deepening the well will lower the center of gravity with the added benifit of having less wind resistance on the yak as well.


----------



## Shoey

Just having another look at the plug and was wonderring if you had considerred having a large front hatch on the foredeck? I know that the hatch between your legs goes all the way to the bow, but having a large front hatch would be useful for storage of larger items such as overnight gear, etc. It could also come in handy to access fish, tackle boxes,etc. Just seems a shame to have a huge storage area that limits the size of what you can carry due to the small hatch openning.


----------



## fishbrain

HI andrew ,
Kayak's looking sharp what length did you decide on ? So you have been busy speak to you soon. cheers brad


----------



## Fishmatics

Hi Brad
I've been working flat out, meetings, meetings meetings. 
Length is 4.8m - more length more speed.
Regards
Managed to sneak a trip to Kingscliff this morning - beautiful conditions - caught nothing!!
Forecast for the week-end looks disastrious again.
Hi Shoey
The main hatch will be bigger than my current yak and should be big enough for most over night gear - with this said one would have to use a waterproof bag for any kit that needs to be kept dry.
Regards
Andrew


----------



## Fishmatics

Here with the latest photos and final specifications

Length 500mm
Width 685mm
Weight 29kgs

There will be shorter model of about 4.5 m for the smaller/lighter fisherman.

Regards


----------



## Fishmatics

More Photos


----------



## Fishmatics

Photo's


----------



## Fishmatics

Photo


----------



## Fishmatics

Crate recess


----------



## Fishmatics

Rudder System


----------



## Fishmatics

Top View


----------



## Magicrik

Mate that yak look sweeeeeeeeeeeeet.
Can i ask all up what has it cost you to make it and are you selling them?
i think you said you was :roll: . anyway what would it cost for a loyal AKFF guy like myself to buy one?


----------



## Davey G

looks great. a couple of ???'s if I may..

the front section of the yak - does this have a hatch? is that black section at the nose of the yak a hatch?

also, is that a tiny hatch at the stern? could this hatch be bigger to allow use of the area under/behind the tankwell?

also, any provisions for using a padded seat? I don't see any deckloops for attaching a seat to ( Iassumme 99% of fishos would want a high back padded seat)

also, cost (approx?)

this looks like it is a seriously well designed and thought out yak. with a few improvements it could be 100% and develop a serious following here in Aus.

however it's not for me. I would trash a fibreglass yak in 3 months...


----------



## Fishmatics

Hi DaveyG
To answer your questions:

The black patch is a scratch protector for when you put your paddle under when of the bungie straps.

The back hatch is small dry hatch for car keys camera GPS etc. A recess has been placed behind this hatch for your milk crate. To increase the size of the hatch would impact on the size of the recess.

You will see black hatch cover in the middle that will give access to the front hatch section - this is big enough to store more than a small BCF store. I will post pictures of my current yak with the same design and the amount of tackle that I store in the hatch. The new yak is 700mm bigger so this hatch will be enormous. You will be able to access the area under your seat as well.

Seat padding - we have a seat liner that can be stuck on. There is also a back support which clips on the side Carry handles.

Price still to be finalised: but there will be a exclusive launch price for Forum members.


----------



## Davey G

Fishmatics said:


> Hi DaveyG
> To answer your questions:
> 
> The black patch is a scratch protector for when you put your paddle under when of the bungie straps.


So there's no hatch access to the front area of the kayak for storing big items (drybags, camping gear etc??).. I understand that you can push stuff in there via the centre hatch but bigger items wouldn't fit. Also, there's no paddle holder planned for the side of the yak?



Fishmatics said:


> The back hatch is small dry hatch for car keys camera GPS etc. A recess has been placed behind this hatch for your milk crate. To increase the size of the hatch would impact on the size of the recess.


The dry hatch immediately behind the seat is great however that wasn't the area I was asking about - I was referring to the area between the crate recess and the stern of the kayak - in the photos it looks as though theres a tiny (3 " or 4") hatch there right at the end of the yak? Or is this something else??



Fishmatics said:


> You will see black hatch cover in the middle that will give access to the front hatch section - this is big enough to store more than a small BCF store. I will post pictures of my current yak with the same design and the amount of tackle that I store in the hatch. The new yak is 700mm bigger so this hatch will be enormous. You will be able to access the area under your seat as well.


Yes but IMO you need to be able to access the front void via a hatch at the front of the kayak - for storing bigger items that wont fit through the centre hatch. Also if stuff slides up to the very front of the yak how will you retrieve it? Please don't think I'm being a pain in the ass - I just think that a front hatch would make it a hell of a lot more user friendly!



Fishmatics said:


> Seat padding - we have a seat liner that can be stuck on. There is also a back support which clips on the side Carry handles.


Great 8)



Fishmatics said:


> Price still to be finalised: but there will be a exclusive launch price for Forum members.


Will be interested to see the price as I am in the market for a fast stable boat. Any chance of this yak being done in a poly version?


----------



## Fishmatics

The following photo's are from my current yak - the new yak's front hatch will be the same just bigger. I hope this pictures will help to answer some the hatch questions.
A = Trace/Lure tackle box
B = more tackle - pliers etc.
C = live bait bucket
D = fish finder
E = Battery for fish finder
F = GPS
G = paddle leash
H = Trolling Rod
I = Trolling Rod
J = Jigging/spinning rod
K = 2 gaffs
L = priest
M = Waterproof bag with fishing license!
N = Knife
Regards
Andrew


----------



## Fishmatics

All my tackle in front hatch inlcuing rods. Big tackle box is under my seat.


----------



## Fishmatics

All strapped in and ready for surf launch with no tackle on the outside of my yak.


----------



## Fishmatics

Ready to do some jigging for live bait.


----------



## Fishmatics

Bait in and ready to fish


----------



## fishtales

Andrew, ignore my PM, I have seen the latest pics, and it looks sweet.

Chris


----------



## Fishmatics

Hi DaveyG

Some good questions there mate.

I retrieve anything that has slid up the front with my gaff, I must add that this not to often as most my tackle is positioned under my seat.

Regards


----------



## Fishmatics

Apologies DaveyG
Bit too much of a rush...didnt read your all of your questions:

Hatch under Crate recess: Good idea only problem is there is a block of polystyrene there to comply with flotation requirements. In the event of any mishap this craft will still have some buoyancy.

There is a small hatch cover at the back for the rudder system. At the front it is a logo sticker.

Regards
Andrew


----------



## Guest

Davey G said:


> So there's no hatch access to the front area of the kayak for storing big items (drybags, camping gear etc??).. I understand that you can push stuff in there via the centre hatch but bigger items wouldn't fit. Also, there's no paddle holder planned for the side of the yak?


I'm wondering as this yak is designed for speed, is quite narrow and also quite long, would it be stable enough to access a forward hatch all the way up toward the front while on the water without tipping anyway?

Not alot to gain in having a front hatch if its not accessable on the water, so I am not sure that being without a front hatch is a major drama.

Andrew,

I think it looks great mate....I think this yak will definately fill a void that certainly exists currently in the market here in Australia. All the best with sales mate.


----------



## Blaen

Fishmatics,

She is looking bloody awesome, the effort you have gone to is fantastic I don't think you have left a single thing out.


----------



## Fishmatics

Hi Dallas

From the feedback I have been getting the craft is extremely stable, fast an ideal fishing platform.

The main hatch runs all the way from between your legs to the front of the yak so having another access point would add to the costs and not be of much use.

Regards
Andrew


----------



## spottymac

Top Job on the yak Andrew 
Looking forward to seeing you in action on the water soon


----------



## Capn Jimbo

Like what I see so far, have put up a page on my website here in the States. Good luck to you!


----------



## Fishmatics

Hi Captain

Thanks very much for the link and the positive feed back.

Just a couple of corrections on your link....

The yak has been part designed in Oz and South Africa. The yak is manufactured in South Africa.

Regards
Andrew


----------



## Capn Jimbo

Andrew, consider it corrected (momentarily). Good design has no borders - thank you for a great addition...


----------

